# What breakers fit a Crouse-Hinds panel?



## hautevue (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm getting ready to run a sub-panel to the garage. Main panel is Crouse-Hinds Type G Panel Board Box # 7703-04 (150a).

Who makes 90 - 100 amp 240 v. breakers for this panel? My subpanel will be an 8 slot 100a from which I plan to run one 240v 30 a service (table saw) plus two or three 15a lighting and duplex outlet circuits.

Any suggestions will be very much appreciated.


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

hautevue said:


> I'm getting ready to run a sub-panel to the garage. Main panel is Crouse-Hinds Type G Panel Board Box # 7703-04 (150a).
> 
> Who makes 90 - 100 amp 240 v. breakers for this panel? My subpanel will be an 8 slot 100a from which I plan to run one 240v 30 a service (table saw) plus two or three 15a lighting and duplex outlet circuits.
> 
> Any suggestions will be very much appreciated.


Murray or Cutler-Hammer Type CL. And I would run a 60A circuit for the garage.


----------



## hautevue (Sep 27, 2009)

*Crouse-Hinds breakers*

Thank you VERY much for the advice. Does this plan sound right? 

Adda 60a disconnect into Main Panel. Run 60a cable to garage (30 feet) (#8-3 w/ground, right?). Install a 100a panel in garage so I get room for at least one 240v breaker, and three 120 v breakers.

(What I've seen is that 60 amp sub-panels have too few slots for a 240v breaker and three 120v breakers.)

The 240v circuit in the garage is for the table saw (20a running). 

The 120v circuits: one for lighting (you have no idea how dark the garage is today!!) plus one for several duplex outlets around the room, and one for two duplex outlets under the front lip of the work bench. 

Your review of the above will be really helpful--don't want to do it wrong and have to re-do it.


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

I assume this garage is detached? You will need 6/3UF or 1" or 1.25" conduit with individual #6 THWN conductors. You will also need a ground rod at the garage. The garage subpanel should also have a main disconnect, and the neutral bus should be isolated from the enclosure and should be separated from the grounding bus.


----------



## hautevue (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks. Garage is part of the house--direct door from the inside into the garage, common roof, etc. Thanks for the wire size. See what I mean? Better to ask than do it wrong! Will get 6/3 and a grounding rod while I'm at the store. Wire to the grounding rod: bare copper or insulated? Size also #6? or can I use #8 or #10? Will make sure the neutral is isolated and separated from the groiunding bus. Will get a panel w/the disconnect, too. REALLY appreciate all the advice.


----------



## philS (Jul 10, 2007)

Couldn't tell from your post if you were running 15A circuits only for the lighting and NOT for the receptacles. I htink you already know this but it's well worth the extra few dollars to wire your receptacles for 20 A, ESPECIALLY in a shop. Also, far as I know, there's no need for a grounding rod for a subpanel in an attached structure. In fact if you do pound a new rod I think you need to bond it to the existing grounding electrode system (in English that's "rods"), which might be a PITA.


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

hautevue said:


> Thanks. Garage is part of the house--direct door from the inside into the garage, common roof, etc. Thanks for the wire size. See what I mean? Better to ask than do it wrong! Will get 6/3 and a grounding rod while I'm at the store. Wire to the grounding rod: bare copper or insulated? Size also #6? or can I use #8 or #10? Will make sure the neutral is isolated and separated from the groiunding bus. Will get a panel w/the disconnect, too. REALLY appreciate all the advice.


If the garage is attached, you do not need the ground rod or the panel disconnect, and you can use NM type cable to feed the subpanel.


----------



## hautevue (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks, Househelper. You just saved me a lot of work, PLUS reduced the cost! 

Regards,

Hautevue
Baltimore, MD


----------



## hautevue (Sep 27, 2009)

Phils: good thoughts on the 20a circuit(s) for the receptacles. I'll do that--hadn't thought that I'm likely to run a heat gun (strip paint) and other stuff at the same time....Thank you.


----------



## 007brian (Sep 10, 2009)

*60 amp*

Actually, if they use 6/3 RX it is not rated for 60amps. RX is rated using 60 degree colume table 310: 16 and is listed at 55 amps. Also, GFCI's required in garage.


----------



## hautevue (Sep 27, 2009)

I knew that GFCI's were required in the garage; no problem. And if RX is Romex, I plan to use 6-3 NM wire, not Romex.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

hautevue said:


> I knew that GFCI's were required in the garage; no problem. And if RX is Romex, I plan to use 6-3 NM wire, not Romex.


 
Both RX and NM are the same just diffrent name to use but the code do call to use the 60°C rating on the ampcapcity listing so you have to watch out on that one.

If you ran with THHN/THWN conductors in the conduit you can run full 60 amp without any issue with it.

Merci,Marc


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

True that 6/3NM is "limited" to 55A, but since there are no 55A breakers, you are allowed to upsize to a 60A.


----------

